# Greetings, earthlings.



## sneedle3 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi, Scott here, reaching out through the ether of the intrawebs to say hello, introduce myself and to ask if I can come aboard and enjoy some wisdom and insight from fellow scribes.

Uhm, lessee, name: check.
Age: 39.
Line of work: not a paid writer, although I have been in the past (a nasty brief period as a PR "stand up philosopher").
Location: currently in SoCal, but moving abroad for a bit this fall and winter.

Writing?  Not nearly enough, not nearly frequently enough, and probably not even close to being good enough.  I left college as a journalist, published in various trade magazines, did some work for a now-defunct e-zine, went back to PR for some charity stuff, and have written one full MS that I'm still fidling with (probably an unhealthy relationship that I continue to cling to) 3 years after I finished it.  I'd love to get back under the spell and start anew, but I realize that I very much need to spend some time, virtual or otherwise, talking with others to learn and grow.  Thus, my hopes for this venue....

So, all that rambling nonsense said, "Howdy, y'all."

Scott


----------



## Damien. (Oct 10, 2008)

Well HI HI HI HI. Iz nice to meet you. So... what do you write, in particular?

Hope you enjoy your stay. You're just in time for halloweeeeeeeeen!!!

Oh, oh, me Damien. I write poetry and some short stories, frequent the poetry section, hijack stuff, annoy lin, and stuff. Welcome.


----------



## Sam (Oct 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Scott. Good to have you with us.


----------



## Damien. (Oct 10, 2008)

You suck at intros, Sam.


----------



## WriterDude (Oct 10, 2008)

Slightly skeptical as you said "Greetings, earthlings" and didn't follow up with "We come in peace." :mrgreen:

Um... welcome, I mean.


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 10, 2008)

You suck at life, Damien.  

Ahem, welcome to WF, Scott.  Pay no mind to our vicious attacks on one another--it's all in good fun.  Glad to have you.


----------



## Damien. (Oct 10, 2008)

Shock face emoticon! You just hush, Tiamat - WriterDude's welcome is better than either of ours. 'Sides, I'm just being friendly. Right, sneedle?


----------



## Sam (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes, because, unlike you, I don't spend every waking hour of my life thinking of really cool intros, Damien.


----------



## Damien. (Oct 10, 2008)

I just don't love you. Get over it.

I'd say I'm done hijacking this nice person's intro, but I figure I'm not, so I'll just wait 'till I get yelled at. Heh. Malone's a mentor. He could yell at me. How amusing would that be?


----------



## Sam (Oct 10, 2008)

> I just don't love you.



I'm just ... well, devestated. Say it isn't so, Damien!


----------



## Damien. (Oct 10, 2008)

Alright, alright, I love you. 

Tiamat's gonna be the one to yell at me/us, I know it.


----------



## terrib (Oct 10, 2008)

sorry, sneedle, they just can't help it....lol.....and welcome....


----------



## Nickie (Oct 10, 2008)

Hello to you, Scott, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## WriterDude (Oct 10, 2008)

Hope Sam and Dam' didn't scare you off, Scott. They are nice people. Really. Just... _weird_. :mrgreen:


----------



## wacker (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes Scott we are a friendly bunch here and love poking a bit of fun at one another. By the way welcome to the forum, there's lots of crazy thing for you to explore here.
Regarding Damien's love affair, he only gets like this when it's nearing Halloween. It's his fault he makes Freddy Kruger and Quasimodo look like super models.   




Wacker


----------



## WriterDude (Oct 10, 2008)

See what I mean with _weird_? :cheers:


----------



## sneedle3 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Hello back at everyone.*

Re: "Greetings, earthlings" sans "we come in peace."  Well, ....

No worries about the modest flame-fun.  One should visit some of the cycling forums to see fangs, blood and hair flying about.  Good grief.

My writing?  Fiction, short stories and long.  That's the writing I enjoy, at least.  Like I briefly mentioned, the bulk of my professional writing has been in the field of PR--press releases, publicity articles and the like.  Thus my reference to Comicus, "A Stand-up Philosopher....  OH!  A bullsh t artist...."

Happy to be here and thanks for all the warm welcomes,
Scott


----------



## Shinn (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi there and welcome


----------



## Tiff (Oct 17, 2008)

Welcome, Scott! : )



Tiamat10 said:


> You suck at life, Damien.


 
I couldn't help but laugh out loud at this, Tia. Haha


----------



## moderan (Oct 17, 2008)

Greetings. Which way is earth?


----------

